# Friday the 13th Sale at Halloween Asylum



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Happy Friday the 13th! We're offering 13% off your entire order today through Sunday at www.HalloweenAsylum.com. Just use coupon code: FRIDAY13. Also, if you haven't been by our Facebook page lately, we're still giving away new 2012 Halloween masks before you can even buy them in stores! Our current contest is for the Lunatic mask.


----------

